# New Guy in Denver



## abelman (Dec 20, 2007)

I wanted to say Hi and introduce myself as I'm a new guy. 

I live in Denver and have been grilling for a long time but got into smoking in the last year of so. Actually, Flash has been a huge help to me as I ran into him on Florida Sportsman's bulletin board. As a side note, I do a lot of inshore fly fishing so that's how we ran across each other.

Anyway, I grill with gas or charcoal. It really depends on how cold it is around here. I have smoked fish, boston butts, chicken, peppers, etc. In short, it's like fishing I guess, the more I know teachs me how much I still don't know so I look forward to the collective wisdom of the board.

Lastly, I am a pepper head to boot so I love heat. I grow peppers every season, dehydrate them, and then grind them into powders. Flash can attest to this. I make all my own rubs as well. I'm always playing with something.


----------



## illini (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Abelman
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Make your self at home.....There is a lot of info to absorb here and I am sure you will learn something everytime you log on


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  Marvin is correct.  You always learn something when you log in here.  

I look forward to hearing of your smoking and fishing adventures.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 20, 2007)

A very warm welcome to our little corner of the web, Abelman. Grab youself a cold beverage of choice and sit back, read on and enjoy! Lot's of really cool folk here of all levels of experience. Learn what you can, share what you know...

I look forward to you posts and remember...we all especially love Q-View!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## pescadero (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Flash is a good one to hook up with.  You are on the right track.

Good luck and enjoy yourself.

Skip


----------



## abelman (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL, when I figure out how to post pictures, I will certainly do so. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to have you join us.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Abelman! Looking forward to your input and Qviews.


----------



## meowey (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Abelman!!! Glad to have you amongst us.


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 21, 2007)

Lots of good folks and knowledge here to take advantage of...  Enjoy the ride...

I lived in Evergreen for 3 years and enjoyed every minute of it.  Even the long commute to Denver in the winters...


----------



## flash (Dec 21, 2007)

Not much different here than on Florida Sportsman.
Scrape the snow off that smoker and welcome aboard. Since your FS and this is a new forum, lets start the FS tradition of a new member. Newbies buy, I'll take a B&B.


----------



## gramason (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## abelman (Dec 21, 2007)

Alright, whatever you all are drinking, I'm buying. Cheers!


----------



## abelman (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's atest to see if the image will post, if it does, this is a pulled brisket I did a month or two ago. I amd doing two more for Christmas.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the friendliest place on the web. But by the sounds of it, the "newbie" moniker may not apply to you as you've seem to have some great experience. Look fwd to hearing from you. And don't forget the camera.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 21, 2007)

hello Abelman!!

I can not wait to see pic of your peppers and how you grind them up into spices.  Welcome to SMF!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Damn fine job on the brisket.........you'll do fine here!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Licking my moniter........ Looks delicious!!!

http://www.funpic.hu/swf/monitor_cleaner.swf


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF...now move to Michigan and enjoy a GOOD hockey team   ;{)


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad to have a neighbor who can do brisket that looks like that.  Welcome aboard from Littleton.  I do have a question you might can answer.  On the bad air quality days, when they tell you no fires in the fireplaces, does that include us meat smokers as well?  I've not paid too much attention to it, but I'd hate to get into it with the code enforcement types around here.

KE


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 21, 2007)

They play hockey up there?  I thought hockey was becoming a sun-belt sport seeing where all the cups have been won lately.


----------



## abelman (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm actually in Littleton as well and have lived in Colorado most of my life. As to your question, it's certainly an interstiong one. Personally, I would think you're OK since you aren't having a fire in your fireplace and you're making dinner at the same time. Can't see how you'd be a t fault for that.


----------



## abelman (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's the general gist of my peppers, these are Kung Pao's. Flash can give a second hand opinion on how they taste as I sent him some this summer.


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Eh, an aberration. It will never be a sport appreciated by locals there until they grow up strapping on skates as kids and shoveling off a pond for a game of shinny. The arenas there are filled with snowbirds.


----------



## triple b (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome the SMF from a neighbour in the "Great White North" (Canada)
Looks like doing good with your smokes and hot peppers!
Mmmmmmmmm hot peppers!!


----------

